# Topics > Related topics > Singularity >  "Singularity", drama sci-fi short film, Stephen Griffin, 2010, USA

## Airicist

vimeo.com/steeveless

"Singularity" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

> A dying man transfers his most important memory into an android in hopes that he will live on.

----------

